# Corsair TX750M 750 W



## crmaris (Sep 1, 2011)

The new Corsair TX M lineup is an evolutionary step forward from the Corsair TX V2 Series. It introduces modular connectors and a new fan grill design. Internally, the platform provider has been changed from Seasonic to Channel Well Technology. Overall the TX750M is a rock solid performer that comes at only a moderate price increase. 

*Show full review*


----------



## caleb (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for the review. Any chance for some PSU summary chart for all your reviews ? Something similar to what wizzard does or like on your .gr page?


----------



## crmaris (Sep 5, 2011)

since many PSU reviews gathered so far I think it's a good idea to do something like this. I will talk it over with the boss.


----------



## entropy13 (Sep 5, 2011)

crmaris said:


> since many PSU reviews gathered so far I think it's a good idea to do something like this. I will talk it over with the boss.



Agreed, there's a lot of PSUs reviewed now and it would certainly "put you ahead" so to speak compared to other review. Not that I'm knocking them down, but such graphs put TPU ahead of the pack.

After you've "restarted" PSU reviews here at TPU crmaris, you're now one of 4 sites I usually check for good PSU reviews. I point to reviews in those 4 for those asking for help in choosing PSUs.


----------



## dirtyferret (Sep 5, 2011)

you list the cables set up as

Native Cables
ATX connector (560 mm)	20+4 pin
4+4 pin EPS12V/ATX12V (600 mm)	1
6+2 pin PCIe (600 mm)	2
4 pin Molex (370 mm+145 mm+145 mm+145 mm)	4
SATA (355 mm+145 mm+145 mm+145 mm)	4

Modular Cables
4+4 pin EPS12V (600 mm)	1
6+2 pin PCIe (600 mm)	2
SATA (400 mm+145 mm+145 mm+145 mm)	4
FDD (+95mm)	2

but corsair has it as
1 x Main connector (24Pin)
2 x 4+4-Pin 12V CPU
6 x Peripheral
8 x SATA
2 x Floppy
4 x PCI-E

is there a 2x molex modular cable then?


----------



## crmaris (Sep 5, 2011)

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/TX750M/images/box_bundle.jpg

In the photo above you see all modular cables. There isn't a 2x molex modular and my sample was sealed. Apparently they forgot to include it in my sample but they put two bags with zip ties instead 

nice find!


----------



## crmaris (Sep 5, 2011)

dirtyferret said:


> you list the cables set up as
> 
> Native Cables
> ATX connector (560 mm)	20+4 pin
> ...



http://www.corsair.com/power-supply...tt-high-performance-modular-power-supply.html

The official specs say their own as it seems.
They describe eight peripheral connectors but only one EPS. My sample had 4 peripheral and two EPS.


----------



## dirtyferret (Sep 5, 2011)

crmaris said:


> http://www.corsair.com/power-supply...tt-high-performance-modular-power-supply.html
> 
> The official specs say their own as it seems.
> They describe eight peripheral connectors but only one EPS. My sample had 4 peripheral and two EPS.



you figure the second EPS is a bit redundant, most likely placed in the box by accident.  Out of curiosity, how do you feel this unit compares against the antec true power series?


----------



## crmaris (Sep 6, 2011)

in my opinion the second EPS is more usable than the extra 4 molex connectors. 

TPN 750 has a little tighter voltage regulation on all rails and almost the same efficiency, except at low loads where TXM 750 has dead low eff.


----------

